# Hi-Tech sued the FDA. In the meantime they are selling products with DMAA.



## KelJu (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.nutraingredients-usa.com/Regulation/Hi-Tech-sues-FDA-over-bullying-campaign

Hi-Tech is a local company and we sell their products in our store. Their thermogeneics are very popular, but I couldn't figure out why they contained DMAA (1,3-Dimethylamylamine). As many of you know. DMAA is what made most of the pre-workouts and thermogenics from a year ago awesome. The current reformulations of popular products like Jacked3d, Bullnox, OxyElitePro all suck donkey dick. OxyElite pulled their own line because of poor sales. 

I called Hi-Tech to place an order, and while I was on the phone I asked them about the DMAA. They said they are suing the FDA and while the lawsuit is pending, they can sale as much DMAA as they fucking want. 

As an extra fuck you to the FDA, they just released new products based on the old formulas of popular products containing DMAA. They just released a clone of jacked3d called jacked-up. I ordered as many as I could get my hands on. 

I will let you guys know how good it is when it comes in. This is good news. I am glad to see a company with balls fight back against the FDA instead of just rolling over.


----------



## BadGas (Jul 17, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes I like their fighting spirit and anything with DMAA!


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 18, 2014)

KelJu said:


> http://www.nutraingredients-usa.com/Regulation/Hi-Tech-sues-FDA-over-bullying-campaign
> 
> Hi-Tech is a local company and we sell their products in our store. Their thermogeneics are very popular, but I couldn't figure out why they contained DMAA (1,3-Dimethylamylamine). As many of you know. DMAA is what made most of the pre-workouts and thermogenics from a year ago awesome. The current reformulations of popular products like Jacked3d, Bullnox, OxyElitePro all suck donkey dick. OxyElite pulled their own line because of poor sales.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up.  And phuq the FDA too, another fraudulent gov agency out for themselves. No DMAA for you! But here eat a yoga mat, buy alc, tobacco and even grow a 2nd head with some of their pharmaceuticals.


----------



## perarded123 (Jul 21, 2014)

this is awesome but will not end well LOL


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 22, 2014)

Has anyone tried the jack'd up yet?


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 22, 2014)

I checked them out just now and might give it a try. I love DMMA as well.


----------



## perarded123 (Jul 29, 2014)

yeah dmaa is great, amp is a decent alternative http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/prime-nutrition-pwo-stim-preworkout-amplifier-lemon-lime.html


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2014)

perarded123 said:


> yeah dmaa is great, amp is a decent alternative http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/prime-nutrition-pwo-stim-preworkout-amplifier-lemon-lime.html




That product does not say it has DMAA in it.


----------



## Bucks10 (Aug 31, 2014)

I actually like their Stimerex ES with DMAS product. 

And I would support anyone who has the pockets to stand up to this controlling gov entity!


----------



## exerciseordie (Aug 31, 2014)

I love 1,3 but if hi-tech is the company i am thinking of then I'm not a fan of them. May not be though! Many companies names are very similar.


----------

